# Spannungsteiler vs. Messwandler?



## TheLevel (22 August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte eine Spannung von 0..48V mit einem 0..10V Analogeingang messen. Mir gefällt nur der Gedanke nicht, im industriellen Umfeld mit Widerständen aus der Bastelkiste einen Spannungswandler zu basteln, andererseits konnte ich nichts "von der Stange" finden, was nicht über €200 kostet. Kenn jemand von euch ein "fertiges" Produkt, welches sich Preislich zwischen zwei Widerständen und einem 200€-Messwandler bewegt?

Gruß
The Level


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 August 2019)

AC oder DC,

wir setzen häufig Messwandler für verschiedene Messgrößen ein. Von Müller & Ziegler.
Der 0-600V DC kostet uns <150€. 

Vielleicht gibts da auch was für deine Range. Die Geräte laufen jahrelang zuverlässig und stabil.

https://www.mueller-ziegler.de/produkte/messumformer/netzgroessen/


----------



## TheLevel (22 August 2019)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> AC oder DC


Oh ja, hätte ich natürlich erwähnen sollen - DC wäre es in meinem Fall. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> wir setzen häufig Messwandler für verschiedene Messgrößen ein. Von Müller & Ziegler.
> Der 0-600V DC kostet uns <150€.
> 
> Vielleicht gibts da auch was für deine Range. Die Geräte laufen jahrelang zuverlässig und stabil.
> ...


Danke, das geht doch in die richtige Richtung!


----------



## Gleichstromer (22 August 2019)

Wir nehmen für sowas z. B. einen Platinenhalter für Hutschiene Wago 288-001 mit einer Platine Wago 289 (verschiedene Ausführungen), vernünftige Bauteile drauf (Metallfilmwiderstände), das ganze noch mit Schutzlack versehen und nichts spricht gegen einen industriellen Einsatz. Für sehr hohe Ansprüche kann man z. B. Leitungen anlöten und die Platine in Epoxydharz eingiessen.

.... bei der Spannungsteilerberechnung den Eingangswiderstand des Analogeingang nicht vergessen


----------



## PN/DP (22 August 2019)

TheLevel schrieb:


> Mir gefällt nur der Gedanke nicht, im industriellen Umfeld mit Widerständen aus der Bastelkiste einen Spannungswandler zu basteln


Du kannst auch neu gekaufte Widerstände für den Spannungsteiler verwenden ... 
Nimm vorsichtshalber Widerstände für die doppelte bis vierfache zulässige Verlustleistung als nötig, dann passt das schon.
Wir verwenden oft einzelne Bauelemente in Klemmen, z.B. für Pull-Up-Widerstände, Widerstände für HART, Schutz-Dioden, ...

Alle Klemmenhersteller haben Klemmen für den Einbau von Bauteilen (Widerständen, Dioden, ...) im Programm, z.B. Phoenix Bauelementeklemmen oder Weidmüller, Wago, ...

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (22 August 2019)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> .... bei der Spannungsteilerberechnung den Eingangswiderstand des Analogeingang nicht vergessen


Notfalls kann man das durch die Skalierung im Programm ausgleichen 

Harald


----------

